

Thousands of real Facebook friends for sale on eBay - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/for_sale_10_facebook_profiles

======
brianlash
This has me worried. I had a guy from Israel add me as a friend with a message
that read, "I found you on X network and love your blog. I'll share more when
you get in touch." I was curious so I did, and he's since sent me more info,
including an invitation to join him in a celebration for his daughter's
wedding. He even challenged me on Jetman.

...and all this within 24 hours.

It's bizarre because it's so personal. I haven't followed up -- I'm not going
to -- but it has me wondering if I'm caught up in one of these schemes to
develop a friend base and sell it off. Although that's a rosier thought than
that of being stalked.

------
art_wells
When trust becomes of value, it will be traded. Sure, it isn't quite as nice
and human as the person who goes to church in order to help his life insurance
sales, and there is the layer of transferability that is new. But still...

